# Impossible de se connecter à youtube



## krysz (17 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai une Apple TV2 et une compte Google/Youtube. Sur mon iPhone 4S et mon iPad 1, je peux me connecter à mon compte youtube et voir mes vidéos et mes abonnements sans aucun problème.

Par contre dès que je rentre mes identifiants sur l'Apple TV2, ça me dit que le nom d'utilisateur ou le mot de passe est incorrect. Pourtant ils sont bons.

Suis-je le seul avec ce problème et a-t-il déjà été résolu ? J'ai fait le tour des forums, j'ai vu des cas similaires mais aucune réponse, d'où le fait que je relance ce sujet.

Merci d'avance
Krysz


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Novembre 2011)

Quand tu parles des identifiants que tu entres sur ton ATV tu veux parler de ceux que tu rentres quand tu cliques sur youtube (sur l'écran de ton TV) pour entrer sur ton compte youtube ?
Si tel est le cas, la saisie de ces identifiants devrait te permettre de te connecter à ton compte youtube !
Pour moi, c'est ainsi.


----------



## krysz (17 Novembre 2011)

oui c'est bien ça, mes identifiants fonctionnent sur tout mes autres appareil iOS, mais pas sur mon Apple TV2 et je comprends pas pourquoi.


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Novembre 2011)

Essai de connecter ton ATV2 à ton MAC, de faire une réinitialisation et de te reconnecter ensuite à youtube pour voir ce qu'il en est.


----------

